# Adrift: 76 Days Lost At Sea



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

I just saw the video of the sailor who was found by the Air Canada passengers and crew. While watching it I was reminded of the book by Steve Callahan - "Adrift".

Has anyone here read it? I thought it was the most remarkable sea story I've ever read.

Here's the TV version for anyone interested. Not nearly as good as the book but a good story still:


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

I especially liked the part when he realizes that the warranty on the liferaft is good for 20 days.

As well his skill at navigating with pencils to get his latitude is superb. Who needs a GPS?


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

I read it years ago and remember his mention of eating eyes from the fish he caught. Hope to never experience that.


----------



## floridajaxsailor (Aug 4, 2010)

*book*

Yes it's a fascinating book- actually on the reading list @ some prep schools in New England now interestingly enough

The part I found refreshing was how at the end they mentioned how damaged his body ended up~ devoid of romance narrative- refreshing after all the Hollywood drivel
-JD


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

I read the book when it came out. He almost didn't make it, at one point on his chart/journal he wrote "near death".

What kept him alive were his two water stills. And the fish he caught, dried, and ate.

The book was graphic enough for me. I watched the video til 2:28 when he wraps the jibsheet around the winch counterclockwise. Technical advisor!!


----------



## rugosa (Aug 30, 2011)

Found it at Chapters last year. No drama, just the facts, frustration, determination and luck. What are the odds of making it through and ordeal like that? Basic instincts at work.


----------



## rockDAWG (Sep 6, 2006)

Yes, I read the book a few years ago, After reading the book, I always have a pair chopsticks and a rubber band in my ditch bag. I beleive the chopstick being longer (Chinese ones), it will give me more accurate angle reading. . Besides, with my chopsticks I will be ready for some good Sushi adrift.


----------



## Ninefingers (Oct 15, 2009)

I am so grateful that no one, as of yet, has said how they would have done it differently.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Phenomenal book. I will always be amazed most by the behavior of the dorado as time went on, and as his fishing tools decayed. There was definitely something other-worldly happening there.

And nothing but huge respect for Callahan's stones, determination, and ingenuity to survive that. Incredible.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

There was also a book by a fellow called Dougal Robertson, "Survive the Savage Sea" about a family whose schooner is taken out by a pod of orcas. Book seems to be still available but couldn't find any video of the film other than in Spanish for some strange reason.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

smackdaddy said:


> Phenomenal book. I will always be amazed most by the behavior of the dorado as time went on, and as his fishing tools decayed. There was definitely something other-worldly happening there.


I thought the same thing when I read the book. It was almost as if the fish sacrificed themselves so he could live. If I remember right, Callahan eluded to that.

I watched the entire video today. After he caught his first fish the video has him throwing the scraps overboard. Soon after than the shark came. Hmmmm...

After reading the book, I thought the trigger fish could have been using the shade of the life raft, the only shade in the open ocean, much like they would on the reefs, a place to hide. Not sure if dorado feed on triggers but the combination could be why they were both present almost the entire time. Callahan talked about the constant thumping of the triggers on the bottom of the raft.

But maybe the triggers were feeding on barnacles. I know triggers chew corals. His raft could have created a mini eco system. That's good.

Of course, if the raft was acting like a mini reef, sharks would come into feed also. That's bad.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

JM - exactly. It was very "unscientific".


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

smackdaddy said:


> JM - exactly. It was very "unscientific".


Maybe we should run another test.


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

I also read the book years ago and thought to myself, "This is the part where I would die." several times.

This guy was really something. To survive half as long in those conditions would make anyone proud.


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

tdw said:


> There was also a book by a fellow called Dougal Robertson, "Survive the Svage Sea" about a family whose schooner is taken out by a pod of orcas. Book seems to be still available but couldn't find any video of the film other than in Spanish for some strange reason.


I read that one decades ago. One book like that was enough.  It's amazing what humans are capable of when the chips are down.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

*Survival At Sea*

Always looking for a good book, I just picked up a copy of *Survive The Savage Sea* by Dougal Robertson. I've only just started it but it isn't long before the six people in the sailboat find themselves in their life raft. Callahan suspected a whale hit as the cause of his boat sinking. Robertson and crew know it was a whale, whales, in fact, as they saw a pack of killer whales and even noticed a "V" in the head of one. Robertson suspected it was from hitting the keel. He also thought the pack made the injured whale their lunch and that's why they didn't come back to feed on the crew.

Once in the life raft, sure enough, the sea life start thumping on the bottom of the raft. The author talks about dorado feeding on the fish around the raft and turtles chewing on the bottom. I doubt the turtles were feeding on the rubber or vinyl bottom.

Otherworldly explanations aside, the only logical explanation for all the attention the sea life gives to the bottom of the raft is because small fish are seeking shelter under the raft and barnacles or some other life attaching itself to the bottom of the raft. And the larger fish, and even turtles, come in to feed.

If this is a known fact, I would think life rafts would be constructed to withstand this assault. Maybe they already are. Also, that survival information and equipment should include how to best deal with this and use it to the survivor's advantage. Maybe that's already planned into the package too. I don't know.

Most of the life rafts I see today have ballasts that protrude from the bottom. That would add more surface area to the bottom and also provide additional places for small fish to hide. That makes it an even better mini reef. So in a way, these life rafts create an environment that attracts sea life and gives the survivors a food source other than the canned stores they have on hand.

Of course, in a place as barren as the middle of the ocean, once you start attracting small creatures, progressively larger and larger creatures will come in to feed. So maybe including a shark repellent in the survival package isn't a bad idea.


----------



## ctl411 (Feb 15, 2009)

I have read adrift also, the one thing that stands out to me in all these types of survival stories is the importance of water. I went to a Webb Chiles seminar this fall a recurring subject was thirst. Survival books always talk of shelter then water. Don't eat if you don't have water ,it takes alot to digest. I think a Couple hand water makers should be a minimum. I read somewhere about a fish press to get water, probably not the best tasting but may keep you alive. I think that's way he ate the eyes, high water content.


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

I read this book. It's quite amazing. I think it's hard (impossible?) for any person who has not been in such a survival situation, to relate to the feelings of thirst, hunger, fear, desperation.

What I do recall sticking out for me, was a comment early in the book about the floor of the life raft feeling like a big water bed. I can actually picture and sense what that might feel like. And to have to make every movement, all day and all night long, on that surface, would drive me insane.


----------



## RobGallagher (Aug 22, 2001)

JulieMor said:


> I thought the same thing when I read the book. It was almost as if the fish sacrificed themselves so he could live. If I remember right, Callahan eluded to that.
> 
> I watched the entire video today. After he caught his first fish the video has him throwing the scraps overboard. Soon after than the shark came. Hmmmm...
> 
> ...


I recently came across a huge, dead leatherback floating off the coast of RI/CT. It had been dead a long time. A small ecosystem of very colorful fish where living under it. I can't say exactly what kind of fish, but they where definitely not native species. Some where quite large and did not seem bothered when we came up alongside. They seemed to be feeding off whatever was growing on the bottom of the turtle. Some of the larger fish's body and tales could easily be seen (speared?) from above as they fed.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been out on the water many times and baited a hook and threw it out to see if we could enjoy fish for dinner. I've never caught a thing. I've often thought that was because we weren't in fishing waters, where they are known to be, but instead, out in open water - no food source to attract them. Then I read two stories where I expected fishing to be scarce but instead the fish were all around. The mini ecosystem theory has some teeth.

As for water, I'd definitely include a hand pump R.O. type filter in the survival kit. 









With that and some good fishing skills, your chance of survival increases dramatically.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

JulieMor said:


> I've been out on the water many times and baited a hook and threw it out to see if we could enjoy fish for dinner. I've never caught a thing. I've often thought that was because we weren't in fishing waters, where they are known to be, but instead, out in open water - no food source to attract them. Then I read two stories where I expected fishing to be scarce but instead the fish were all around. The mini ecosystem theory has some teeth.
> 
> As for water, I'd definitely include a hand pump R.O. type filter in the survival kit.
> 
> ...


Should we have a "What's in your Ditch Bag" thread ? Probably been discussed before this but a new discussion or a bump for an older thread might be worthwhile.

btw .... the pump Julie posted is a Katadyn.

Katadyn Products Inc. » Select Country

The 35 is not inexpensive (USD2135.00) but they also have a lower output , 06, that is less than half that. The small unit puts out approx 800ml an hour. In survival mode that would probably (possibly ?) suffice for two people, less than optimal but better than nowt.

As for the eco system ..... "big fish have little fish upon their backs to bite 'em. Little fish have littler fish and so on ad infinitum". (or words to that effect  )


----------



## Flybyknight (Nov 5, 2005)

jackdale said:


> I especially liked the part when he realizes that the warranty on the liferaft is good for 20 days.
> 
> As well his skill at navigating with pencils to get his latitude is superb.* Who needs a GPS?*




The lazy.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Flybyknight said:


> [/B]
> 
> The lazy.


I trust you don't use one of them new fangled calculator thingameejigs for your sight reductions etc ?


----------



## jeffgauvin (Jul 17, 2008)

For those that liked the book Adrift, or just like survival stories in general, I suggest reading “Deep Survival: who lives, who dies, and why” written by Laurence Gonzales (2003). It speaks to the survivor personality shared by those that survive situations that would kill most of us. He devotes a lot of time to Callahan. The author says that in addition to his experience and skill, Callahan had the quintessential survivor personality. It’s a great read!


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

"Survive the Savage Sea"
I was sailing the SoPac at the time this book came out. Though it is a great story and I have no doubt that their story of survival is authentic, there is something about the loss of the vessel that just doesn't ring true.
A wooden vessel such as that is massively built and the garboard plank which was supposedly stove in by a killer whale is one of the strongest points.
If I remember correctly, they were in a gale shortly before the sinking and most of us who were sailing at the time (we discussed it a lot), thought it more probable that the plank just came free because of rot at the fastenings. Of course, none of us was aboard, so.....
This is the only case I've ever heard of, where a whale of any sort intentionally sank a vessel, and personal experience with whales has been exactly the opposite; they did everything possible to avoid the boat, successfully.
Mother on one side and the calf on the other, sailing in Hawaii and no trouble.
For any who fear encountering whales, I would suggest quite the opposite; enjoy the show.
For those who enjoy these kinds of books, another story from that era was 117 days adrift.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

On the back cover of that book it says the crew had to survive after a capsize. The author definitely says they were hit by killer whales. He also sketched out the area where they were hit and what it looked like to him when he tried to plug the hole and said much of that area had been replaced prior to taking the voyage. It looked pretty beefy there and I found it hard to understand how a whale could have holed it.

Callahan suspected a whale strike. Robertson and crew saw the whales. I always thought whales had good sonar. But then there's that YouTube video of the whale surfacing right next to a sailboat and hitting it on the way down. Some say it's fake but I couldn't say either way. Maybe we need to find a whale expert. When I read *Adrift*, I thought about those logs that float just below the surface and how that could have holed Callahan's boat.

I'm on about day 25 in *Survive*. I think most here would question the preparedness of Robertson. He probably wouldn't even have had a life raft aboard had not a friend of his given him his spare. That raft lasted only 17 days before it became too exhausting to keep afloat. The only time Callahan seemed to have buoyancy problems was when a fish he caught on a spear impaled the raft.

Callahan talked about the occasional shark. Robertson says sharks were their constant companion. Callahan was in the Atlantic, Robertson and crew in the Pacific. Do sharks act differently in the two oceans? Now we need a shark expert!


----------



## caberg (Jul 26, 2012)

JulieMor said:


> Do sharks act differently in the two oceans?


The book _Unbroken_ documents some seriously shark infested waters in the Pacific. Of course, they were also dodging bullets from the Japanese planes, so....

_Unbroken_ is about a lot more than the month of survival in a life raft in the Pacific, but it's a really good read.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

capta said:


> "Survive the Savage Sea"
> snip
> 
> If I remember correctly, they were in a gale shortly before the sinking and most of us who were sailing at the time (we discussed it a lot), thought it more probable that the plank just came free because of rot at the fastenings. Of course, none of us was aboard, so.....
> ...


It's also quite possible that the plank(s) was rotten and all the whale(s) did was to smash it away.

Thanks for the other reference, I knew their was another book from that era but couldn't remember what it was.

Me, I'm not at all worried about whales. I'm sure there have been nasty encounters but you simply cannot fret about every vague possibility.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

I just read to the part where Robertson & crew are rescued. *I* felt exhausted.

I really find the two stories fascinating and it puts into perspective the whole safety/survival aspect of sailing that many of us never think of. I know I didn't.

My introduction to sailing was pretty much seat of the pants. That's how my dad was. While never more than 50 miles from any shore, I sailed many thousands of miles without a lot of things knowledgeable and experienced sailors would never leave the harbor without. A life raft is on that list. And I have been in a few hair-raising situations yet never even thought about the absence of a life raft.

I know this - If I was going to ever do any blue water sailing, reading those books has made me more aware of the necessity of being prepared for anything, rather than thinking those things just happen to the unlucky. As I make my list of things to survey on a prospective boat, I am also making a checklist of safety and survival items that I would want in the event of "the worst."


----------



## misfits (Dec 9, 2011)

I firmly believe that when your times up, it's up & no amount of preperation will protect you from that. That's not meant to say that until that time comes, you've got a get out of jail card to act stupidly. 

Personally I think I'd rather be dead than try to survive for 76 days in a life raft but I'm not 20 anymore either.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Regarding the water situation, I also read "66 Days Adrift..." about the Butlers who were apparently holed by a pod of whales and ended up in their "cheapie" LR. They had a hand pump desalinator, which made all the difference in terms of a less desparate situation (compared to Callahan).

Both talked a lot about how sharks would bash the LR. It first seemed like they were attacking the LR - but presumably it was more hunting the fish that were beneath it. But, I guess if sharks attack and sink the LR, you're not going to hear much about that.


----------



## ShoalFinder (May 18, 2012)

I'm all for weighing risks and making calculated judgements for risk abatement. But my exeriences have also taught me that you must accept the consequences for your own personal choice to partake in risky endeavors. As soon as your choices will bring consequences upon others, risk aversion becomes higher by an order of magnitude.

For instance, were I to singlehand around the world, I doubt I'd take much more with me than Joshua Slocum did. Rounding capes is a good way to explore the bottom of the sea, and that's just part of it. Having 4 extra tons of safety gear that you only have moments to put into use is not really risk abatement- it's false security. Not only that, if my actions get me killed then that is better than expecting someone else to risk their life to save me. Death comes to all of us. You can't justify dragging someone else into the equation.

Howevever, when you have brought others along who will bear the consequences of your actions, then you owe them a fighting chance to overcome your stupidity.


----------



## lancelot9898 (Dec 30, 2008)

Another interesting read about survival conditions along with some sailing is the Shackleford expedition to Antartica in the 1914 time frame and his subsequent sail in a small boat to I believe the Fauklen Islands to get help to try and save his remaining crew.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Life raft survival! Now you're talking my language! I love survival stories and as a child my favorite book was Hatchet by Gary Paulson. It's a teen book where a kid ends up in the Canadian wilderness with nothing but a hatchet and has to improvise everything to survive. It's still a good read as an adult.

My interest in survival stories (read not survivalist) continues and since I'm into boating, the life raft stories are top of my reading list. Last year I saw a life raft story that I hadn't yet read and snatched it from the shelves.

For those so inclined here is a reading list. These are the ones I've read, and if anyone knows of others please post them here!

_Survive the Savage Sea_ by Dogul Robertson:
This was the first book to be both a how-to manual as well as a riveting story of how they survive. Lots of the information is dated, but much is not. 4/5 stars. Their fabric raft eventually failed, putting all 6 survivors in their small open dinghy.

_Adrift_ by Steve Calahan:
No book on the subject has yet matched his level of detail and honesty. While not a how-to it is filled with practical info, thoughts and drawings. Reading his book has drastically changed how I prepare for abandoning ship. Specifically I now no longer trust fabric rafts and put water procurement at the top of my list of necessities. Memorable quote regarding rubber rafts; "The sea is full of sharp and curious things."

_117 Days Adrift_ by M & M Bailey:
The baileys are tied for the longest record of surviving while shipwrecked at sea in a raft. This book is a good example of how attitude is critical for survival. Mrs. Bailey's relentlessly positive attitude keeps them both alive. 4/5

_The Voyage of the Heretique,_ by Alain Bombard:
Alain Bombard was a French physician that theorized that you could survive WITHOUT fresh water while adrift, for an indefinite period of time. He also recommended using ladies nylon stockings to collect infinite amounts of krill and zooplankton. He theorized that drinking specific amounts of salt water in a specific way could work. His theory was considered heretical and so he set about "proving" it by intentionally floating across the Atlantic in an open Zodiac, single-handed and only drinking seawater. He completed his voyage but not in the most scientific manner and his theory remains controversial. I haven't re-read it since attending the school of medicine, so I should really re-read it and see if his theory "holds water".  3/5

_66 Days Adrift._ By Bill Butler:
A recent book where a couple is wrecked in the south pacific and drifts back to South America. It reads like a daily log from the Husband's narrative and it's down right painful to read. The couple basically has a 66 day long domestic dispute. The wife is hot-headed and the husband is a jerk. What makes it worth reading is to contemplate the number of times they nearly kill themselves and yet still survive. More than once they're chest deep in water with the sinking fabric raft (see a pattern here?). I took away 2 things: 1. with a good quality hand reverse osmosis pump the story has very little of the desperation of Calahan's story. 2. There are many stories that never get to be written because people die in these rafts. Undoubtedly there have been people that have survived for 30-60 days and THEN scummed, but nobody will ever know their story.

Capsized: _True Story of Four Men Adrift for 119 Days_ By James Nalepka and Steve Calahan.
This is a story of a catamaran that capsized off the coast of New Zealand and the men survive in the upturned boat. The boat eventually circles back to New Zealand but they feared they could be out there for decades in the circular ocean currents. They were actually doing quite a good job and could have survived much much longer, owing in no small part to their stable floating platform. The captain and crew didn't get along and if I recall this book is by a crew-member and may have been a rebuttal to a book written by the captain. I can't find the captain's account though.... 3/5

_Deep Survival: Who Lives, Who Dies, and Why_ by Laurence Gonzales.
This book has already been mentioned in this thread, but I wanted to mention it again. It's not strictly sea-stories but it reads like a thesis on why some people in survivable situations die and others in seemingly insurmountable situations die. (Raft of the Medusa anybody??) A very very good read. 5/5

_The Life of Pi_ *(Fiction)* By Yann Martel. 
This is a Fiction story of a boy who is the son of a zookeeper who ends up adrift in a 26ft lifeboat with the only surviors of the cargo ship. Himself, a bengal tiger, a hyena and a zebra. It's a fascinating and awesome book that probably would be shelved in the philosophy section. It also seems they are making it into a movie, but I doubt this will adapt well to the screen. Read the book first!!! Easy 5/5.

And it appears I have missed one!!! _Sole Survivor: The True Account of 133 Days Adrift._ by Ruthanne Lum McCunn.  
Summary by publisher: On November 23, 1942, German U-Boats torpedoed the British ship Benlomond, and it sank in the Atlantic in two minutes. The sole survivor was a second steward named Poon Lim, who, with no knowledge of the sea, managed to stay alive for 133 days on a small wooden raft. I've added it to my reading list.

Happy reading and if I missed a good castaway story please let me know!

MedSailor


----------



## jeffgauvin (Jul 17, 2008)

I second Wreck of the Medusa (Raft of the Medusa is the name of the painting that hangs in the Louvre). Fascinating story.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

To the fabric raft comments:

There are life rafts that run in the mid $2,000 range for a 6-man raft. Switlik's version is over $7,000. Does that extra $5,000 translate into a better chance for survival, all other things being equal?

After Callahan's ordeal, he set about to design a lifeboat that sails. I looked into it and it seemed a pretty reasonable alternative to the air-filled life raft that leaves you a floating cork. Callahan presented it to marine safety companies but the idea just didn't take off. Has anyone else seen this?

When Robertson's life raft sunk after 17 days, they all transferred to the dinghy and survived for 20 days on that. They had used the dinghy to tow the raft, until it sunk, as they had jury-rigged a sail on it. Once in the dinghy, the salt water sores on their skin faded and in general it seemed they fared better. And the fear of piercing the fabric while fishing was gone. 

Is the sailing lifeboat really the better option to survival at sea?


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

Medsailor,
That was a very good and extensive list of survival accounts. I have read all of them and get great inspiration from them. There is only one I can think of that you missed and that is the account of Terry-Jo Deperrault, (now Terre Fassbender) Who at 11 years old found herself adrift and alone on a small cork float in the carribean after her whole family was murdered and their yacht the "Bluebelle" was sunk. This happened in the early 60's . There is a new book out I believe about the account,believe it is titled "Alone"


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

JulieMor said:


> To the fabric raft comments:
> 
> There are life rafts that run in the mid $2,000 range for a 6-man raft. Switlik's version is over $7,000. Does that extra $5,000 translate into a better chance for survival, all other things being equal?
> 
> After Callahan's ordeal, he set about to design a lifeboat that sails. ..... Has anyone else seen this?


Yes, absolutely. For every $1,000 you spend you are approximately 10% safer. By the way, did I mention that I sell life rafts? 

Calahan lamented something along the lines that if he could make only 1 knot to the good in a 150 degree arc he would be back on dry land in just over 2 weeks. If he could make 2 knots, home in a week. He wrecked only 450 miles offshore the west coast of Africa but had to drift to South America.

A sailing life BOAT instead of raft has the advantage of being able to be propelled. Towards land. Towards the shipping lanes. Toward the rain squall to gather rain. Towards the TICZ where the rains are. Towards more favorable currents. Towards the shipping lanes to help find a ship.And they allow you to sail to avoid being dashed on reefs or cliffs when you do reach land or to be able to more effectively meet up with that cargo ship that has found you. The rigid floor allows for better rest and less salt water sores, protection from sharks.... should I go on?

Also, fabric rafts are black boxes. You hope the guy who serviced your raft wasn't hungover. You DO get your raft serviced on schedule always right? What if that means sailing out of paradise just so you can get to a servicing agent?

The link below is to the TV show Survivorman. It's a one man show (no camera crew) where he goes out and survives in testing circumstances. At the 1:30 mark of the video he tries out a raft from a sailboat and it sinks immediately. Later he inflates another but it inflates upside down (50% chance of that). Finally, once in the raft, this tough dude is scared witless and ends the process early. He couldn't handle how uncomfortable and scary it was.

Survivorman Lost At Sea S1E9 part 1 - YouTube

Here is what I have. I've played with it quite a bit and like it pretty well as a tender and sailing dinghy and love the idea of it as a life boat. Also, since we use it daily, we are able to inspect it and we are always in practice with launching it.

Portland Pudgy safety dinghy, inflatable boat, or fiberglass dinghy?









Here she is, rigged for the first time:









Maiden Voyage:









Nope, no fancy inflatable fabric life raft in a magic box for me! 

MedSailor


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

I just knew you were sportin' a pudgy, med.

How many do you think could fit in there in a survival situation. It's rated for 4 if I recall - but is sure looks tiny.

Still, I'd be much more inclined to get one of these for off-shore cruising than a dinghy AND a LR.


----------



## JulieMor (Sep 5, 2011)

Callahan designed what he called "The Clam" as an alternative to the blow up life rafts that are so common.









This is the canopy for his boat









I think I remember him producing some Clams but the demand wasn't there. Somehow that instantly inflatable raft that surges forward and has a roof seems to be more appealing. Wait to be rescued rather than work to be rescued.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

smackdaddy said:


> I just knew you were sportin' a pudgy, med.
> 
> How many do you think could fit in there in a survival situation. It's rated for 4 if I recall - but is sure looks tiny.
> 
> Still, I'd be much more inclined to get one of these for off-shore cruising than a dinghy AND a LR.


Two could fit quite comfortably. Since it's double walled it has a totally flat floor with a gentle slope up to the bow and the interior floor is 6' long if I recall. Technically speaking the USCG requirement for floor space for occupants is 3.6sqft. Not much. The pudgy has 16.1ft so that's 4.47 people. The average nuclear family has 3.2 kids so....

I remember reading somewhere that part of Steve Calahan's problem was that he had an 8 man raft for just himself. It sounded like a good idea as he would have more space but apparently the weight of the people are calculated into the capsize formulas of rafts. He capsized many times. As for the pudgy, it's supposed to use a sea anchor,(fabric rafts do a lot better with a sea anchor as well) and the boyancy of the canopy and it's inflatable arch combined with the weight of the hull makes it apparently self righting.

Back to your question. 2 would be very comfortable and both could sleep easily on the floor. Spooning anyone? Gotta stay warm. It's a survival thing.  I expect that the max for life raft use would be 4 adults. One could lay out and sleep while the other three don't or perhaps 2 could sleep on the floor and 2 could sit on the seats if the weather sea state allows.

I plan to do some "Pudgy camping" sometime. It doesn't go to weather for crap (at least with me at the helm) so I'm going to put a bowsprit, jib, and larger leeboards on it this winter. Next summer, expect to see me sailing the puppy solo and spending a couple nights aboard. I'll also have the canopy inflated for that, so I may as well test it's self righting capabilities at that time. Stay tuned....

Lifeboat information for the Pudgy:
The Portland Pudgy is a proactive lifeboat, self-rescue boat. The inflatable canopy makes it safer than a standard inlatable life raft because it is a rigid, unsinkable boat.

MedSailor


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome Med. Having some documented testing of this thing online will be awesome. Like I said, I'm really interested in it. I started a thread on it a while back looking for more info - http://www.sailnet.com/forums/seamanship/64077-wow-im-gettin-pudgy.html - because beyond the marketing material, there's not a whole lot of real world use info.

It seems to be a great product.


----------

